
Apple Music for Android Now Available in the Google Play Store - happyscrappy
http://9to5mac.com/2015/11/10/apple-music-android-google-play-store/
======
on_and_off
Design wise, it is a very weird app : a mix of material & iOS elements. Some
very weird mix of font sizes as well. Obviously, a lot of work has gone in
this app, but not its polish.

------
dkonofalski
I can't wait to see all the reviews for this... If the past few Apple releases
on Android are any indicator, they'll be stellar. :-/

~~~
UntitledNo4
Currently the Play Store shows it to have 100 downloads with an average 3.1
stars from 7,979 reviews.

